# Hikaye birleşik zamanı



## jbionic2010

Bu senin çocuğun olsa ona ne söylerdin?
Bu senin çocuğun olsaydı ona ne söyleyecektin?

- Do the above sentences have the identical meaning? Are they both grammatically correct and used interchangeably?

If there are even subtle differences in the meaning, I would appreciate if someone could elaborate the details.


----------



## Torontal

i think both sentences are grammatically correct, but they don't have identical meaning and aren't interchangable.
But lets also wait for the answer of a native Turkish speaker.

IMO although they both express counterfactual/improbable conditionals,  as far as i understand the first one

_Bu senin çocuğun olsa ona ne söylerdin?
If this were your child what would you tell him/her?_

This express that the situation is contrary to the actual state of affairs. We, the speakers all know obviously that the child is not yours, just wondering what would you tell him/her in that imagined, hypothetical situation.

The second sentence

_Bu senin çocuğun olsaydı ona ne söyleyecektin?
If this had been your child what were you going to tell him/her?_

In the sentences with the structure _-sAydI + -AcAktI _the reference is being made to a firmly planned or scheduled action, or a situation regarded for some other reason as certain to have resulted if the condition had been fulfilled. Maybe i would ask the second question if the paternity of the child was in a real doubt and you were really a candidate for parenthood and i want to know what were you going to tell the child if it turned out that you are really his/her father. For example if the DNA paternity test had a positive result etc...


----------



## jbionic2010

The way you translated the second sentence in English assumes that you consider the situation unrealistic, i.e. you know that the child is not yours, which makes it identical to your interpretation of the 1st sentence.


----------



## CHovek

Without a context it is difficult to say something.


----------



## jbionic2010

Can we make an assumption and think up any suitable context we like?

I think the idea of the question is quite clear: I'm trying to understand the differences between 2 forms of verbs and 2 ways of expressing complex time in Turkish in order to better understand whether they are interchangeable and if so, then in which cases.


----------



## CHovek

2. is a real or past situation but some may use both interchangeably,in Turkey most people are not aware of what it is grammar.


----------



## jbionic2010

CHovek said:


> in Turkey most people are not aware of what it is grammar.



One of the most educated men whom I ever met in my life was Turkish


----------

